# sneezing/ wheezing and worms (or pregnant) HELP!!



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi guys,

i have a number of issues to talk about;

1. sneezing/wheezing- i have recently just brought 5 mice from the waroona show and they looked healthy until i took them home rhey started doing this and besides taking them to the vet what else can I do PLEASE THERE HAS GOT TO BE SOMETHING I CAN DO WITHOUT THE VETS??

2. worms- i think one of my mice have worms it has small clear stringy things in its poo and i think they move like i said above is there anything i can do without taking them to the vet??

thanks guys :]


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, but there isn't a simple home remedy for respiratory infection. Your sneezing/wheezing mice need to see a vet.

You can buy kitten & puppy worming syrup in the pet shop; paint a small blob on the fur above the base of the tail and they'll lick it off. You need to do this once a week for a month. ETA: You'll need to treat all of your mice as worms are easily spread.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What about Baytril for the respirtory infection?

p.s.mousegirl13, it will be easier to help you if you include your country in your personal infor. If you look under my avatar you will see what I mean. Medications vary from country to country and which side of the ocean you are on.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I take it from your attendance at the Waroona show that you're in Australia. You may be able to buy mouse-friendly antibiotics at a nearby livestock store, like a feed market or farmer's Co-op. I know that antibiotics aren't available over the counter in the UK, but they are here in the US. Antibiotics are your best bet for combating a RI.

As far as wormers, you can get those at the same shop, or quite likely also at a pet shop. Ivermectin worked quite well for me, and got rid of our pinworms. Not a worm has been seen since I did a month-long course, and I do check (yuck). I agree that they'll ALL have to be treated, plus regular sanitizing of the cage, feeder, and water bottles with changing of bedding, to remove any eggs. It's not a disaster, but it definitely is a pain.

That said, both of these medications can cause complications with unborn pups, as do the diseases they treat, so your breeding plans will be put on hold until you're done, which is at least a month after you get your hands on the medications and start dosage. I'm so sorry to hear that you were sold unhealthy animals! The RI could be caused by the stress and travel, or exposure during the show, but that's not an excuse for worms. :?


----------

